# Joyetech Atopack Magic Starter Kit



## Timwis (10/1/19)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Atopack Magic Starter Kit from Joyetech. The Atopack Magic Starter Kit was supplied for the purpose of this review by Ana from Joyetech.

http://www.joyetech.com/product/atopack-magic/





Introduction

It's been over a year since the Dolphin the last device in the Atopack series of pod devices from Joyetech but the third Atopack device as been worth the wait. The Atopack Magic incorporates Joyetech's innovative coil-less NCFilm technology inside the pod giving the pod upwards of 3 months use by simply replacing the cotton pad when needed. With the nature of the NCFilm being that lower wattage is needed the Magic gives ultra low constant output yet accommodates a 1300mAh (massive for a pod system) in-built battery giving excellent battery life!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



In the Box



 

Contents:

1x Joyetech Atopack Magic Battery
1x Joyetech Atopack Magic Cartridge
50 Cotton Pads
Pair of tweezers (good quality)
1x QC USB cable
1x Manual
1x Warranty card
1x Warning card

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Aesthetics and Ergonomics

The Atopack Magic came in typical Joyetech cardboard packaging and on opening i found i had received a nice brushed Silver device, it's also available in Phantom Blue and Black. The Magic is quite large for a pod device and also heavy has it's made from Zinc Alloy but it's still pocket friendly and nice and portable. The pod that fits the device has a thick duckbill mouthpiece and is tinted but fully transparent so there will be no issues seeing the juice level. The front of the device has a large square Black fire button positioned centrally and at the bottom "magic ATOPACK" is printed. The back of the device as a micro USB port positioned centrally with a small indication light just above, at the bottom we have the Joyetech trademark printed. Both sides of the device is featureless then moving to the base we have venting and embossed safety stamps. The build quality is about the best i have witnessed with a pod system and the device is both ergonomic and comfortable between the lips.









-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Atopack Magic Specs and Features:

Size: 38 x 18 x 101mm
Cartridge capacity: 7.0ml /2.0ml (TPD edition)
Heater: NCFilm heater (0.6ohm)
Vape way: hold button to inhale
Light: 7 changeable lights (3 quick clicks, stop then click to change light color)
Output: Ultra-low constant voltage(2.3V)
Innovative single switch design
High build quality and ergonomics
Compact pod mod with stylish design
Built-in 1300mAh battery
Supports changeable cotton
Various battery protections
Optimized for nicotine salts
Colours: Silver, Phantom Blue, Black







-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



The NCFilm Heater

Instead of a coil as we know it the Atopack Magic's pod uses the new NCFilm heater which actually is a coil that's flattened out and fixed on a film. From the name and the picture no prizes for working out it's a thin NotchCoil that has been flattened out and not that dissimilar to the stovecoil idea but rather than circular this is rectangular and not pre-wicked so you can change the wicking time and time again making full use of the NCFilm heater's longevity. Also the NCFilm is not relying on the tilt of the tank to saturate the cotton as it's placed in the base of the tank with cotton placed underneath so liquid saturates the cotton in a more traditional fashion.





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



The Pod

Whether you get the impressive 7ml capacity standard pod or the TPD compliant 2ml capacity pod they are on the large size and have a thick duckbill mouthpiece which i found to be one of the most comfortable mouthpieces i have come across on a pod. Towards the top of the pod on one side we have a small airflow slot which allows the air to travel down an isolated channel to the NCFilm, this airflow is non-adjustable. On the front of the pod we have a label which allows you to write the details about the e-liquid that's inside the pod, on the back of the pod is a sticker with branding and safety stamps. Inside the base of the pod is a large White plastic section this is where all the "Magic" happens. Looking at the base of the pod we can see the 2 contacts then to one side is a small latch which when pulling lifts up a bottom plastic cover which is on a creased hinge and also houses the bung for the fill port. Looking underneath the cover we can still see the contacts and to one side is the fill port, i had no issues filling so i believe the airflow is allowing for the air to escape. In the centre we have a small square silicone flap that can be lifted up (if finding this a bit awkward you are supplied with good quality tweezers to help) which when lifted reveals a square of cotton. If you remove this cotton it reveals the NCFilm (again the tweezers help removing the cotton). When you feel the flavour is beginning to mute then you simply remove the old cotton and replace with a new square, you are supplied with 50 squares in total which sounds a lot and it is but these NCFilm's have a very long life cycle. Once a new piece of cotton is fitted saturate with e-liquid before fixing the silicone flap in place, fill the pod and reseal the base.



 

 


 

 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Fitting The Pod Inside The Device

Looking inside the device we can see the Gold plated, Spring loaded contacts, we can also see the inner perimeter has a translucent strip for the LED to shine through. The pod just gets press fitted into place but fits securely, its not over tight (removing it just takes a bit of a tug) but certainly not loose. 



 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Using The Atopack Magic

The Magic has a physical fire button but is a simple constant output device so there is no menu or power adjustments that can be made. I personally prefer pod systems with a physical button (maybe it's the satisfying click of the button) which also allows the device to be turned off. Turning the device on and off is the usual 5 clicks of the button and when turned on or off the little indication light just above the micro USB port flashes 5 times very quickly. The device does have battery indication, a quick press of the fire button activates the indication light for 5 seconds, also after taking a vape the light stays active for a further 5 seconds after releasing the button. As well as the little indication light there is also a translucent surround inside the device where the pod is fitted giving the device a bit of colour. When the light stays lit the battery is between 60% and 100%, when it has a slow flash it's between 30% and 59%, when it moderately flashes the life is between 10% and 29% and finally when the battery life is below 10% the light flashes rapidly. The colour of the indication LED can also be changed by pressing the fire button 3 times quickly and then with each additional click it goes through the colour options, when it is on the colour you want just don't press the fire button for 5 seconds and the colour is selected. The colour options are Red, Yellow, Green, Blue, Indigo, White and Purple. As you would expect the Magic also has the safety features you would expect.



 

 


 

 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Protections

10s Timeout protection
Over-charging protection
Over-discharging protection
Short circuit protection





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



My Experience Using The Atopack Magic

The NCFilm behave's inside the Magic's pod just like it does in the Cubis Max so it's a cool vape which will not be to everyone's liking but i like it as i don't like my vape too warm. The flavour in my opinion is very good being very comparable to the EQ and the Zero, while airflow is a very loose MTL (again suits me) and can't be adjusted, i could do a DL draw with the magic but it's very restrictive even for me who likes a restrictive DL vape. The OFRF Gear RTA just became my 5th atty that i have permanently on my desk on top of a device so i can use it often but one of the other 4 is the Cubis Max still with the original NCFilm installed and the flavour is still as good as ever so i can definitely vouch for the longevity of the NCFilm technology. The 7ml capacity (standard edition) which i received means plenty of vape time before refills and the battery life is very impressive as the Magic outputs an ultra low constant output of just 2.3v which it can do because the 0.6ohm NCFilm needs a lot less wattage than a standard coil.





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Likes

Excellent build quality
Durable
Portable
Ergonomic
Ultra low constant output
Innovative NCFilm technology
3 months plus NCFilm longevity
50 cotton pads included
Extremely comfortable between the lips
Very good flavour
Good vapor production
Loose MTL / very restrictive DL (not for every one but the MTL draw was perfect for me)
7ml capacity (standard edition)
Label on pod to input details
Physical fire button
Device can be turned off
Good battery indication
1300mAh battery
Choice of 7 LED colours
Multiple protections
Includes Good quality tweezers

Cons

Airflow non-adjustable
Only one power level
Cool vape (a con if you like a vape on the warm side)
Some might like a tighter draw





I would once again like to thank Ana from Joyetech for supplying the Atopack Magic Starter Kit for the purpose of this review.

http://www.joyetech.com/product/atopack-magic/

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/1/19)

Has anyone else tried these?

Looks interesting - and thanks for the review @Timwis


----------



## FyctionX (27/1/19)

Are these available in SA yet?


----------



## Timwis (27/1/19)

FyctionX said:


> Are these available in SA yet?


Being in the UK i wouldn't know maybe @Andre will either know, could find out or tag someone who tends to know this sort of information. sorry i couldn't be more help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

